# Wood-rock - The return of a saga!



## Britzke

Hello guys!

I'd like to show you my Wood-rock tank









Tank









Left corner









Right corner









_Symphysodon aequifasciata_ Red turquesa









_Symphysodon aequifasciata_ Red turquesa









_Symphysodon aequifasciata_ Cobalt blue









_Symphysodon aequifasciata_ Pingeon blood









_Symphysodon aequifasciata_ Pingeon









_Nematobrycon palmeri_









_Paracheirodon axeroldi_









_Hyphessobrycon haraldschultzi_









_Apareiodon ibitiensis_









_Rineloricaria sp._









_Ancistrus sp._









_Otocinclus affinis_









_Parotocinclus maculicauda_









_Aspidoras pauciradiatus_









_Scleromystax barbatus_









_Corydoras britskii_ (ex. _Brochis_)









_Corydoras aeneus_









_Corydoras atropersonatus_









_Corydoras nattereri_









_Trichodactylus fluviatilis_









_Macrobachium sp._

*Current faunal*

*Family Cichlidae*
_Symphysodon aequifasciatus_ = 5 units

*Family Characidae*
_Nematobrycon palmeri_ = 5 units
_Impaicthys Kerri_ = 1 unit
_Hyphessobrycon haraldschultzi_ = 5 units
_Hyphessobrycon bentosi_ = 2 units
_Paracheirodon simulans_ = 12 units
_Paracheirodon axeroldi_ = 6 units
_Nannostomus unifasciatus_ = 1 units

*Família Parontidae*
Apareiodon ibitiensis = 1 unit

*Family Loricariidae*
_Rineloricaria sp._ = 1 unit
_Ancistrus sp._ = 3 unit
_Otocinclus spp._ = 8 units
_Parotoncinclus maculicauda_ = 2 units

*Family Callichthyidae*

_Corydoras aeneus_ = 2 units 
_Corydoras elegans_ = 3 units
_Corydoras julii_ = 2 units
_Corydoras melanistius_ = 1 unit
_Corydoras nattereri_ = 1 unit
_Corydoras atropersonatus_ = 1 unit
_Corydoras britskii_ = 1 unit
_Aspidoras pauciradiatus_ = 2 units
_Scleromystax barbatus_ = 2 units

*Invertebrate*

_Atyopsis gabonensis_ = 1 unit
_Trichodactylus fluviatilis_ = 1 unit
_Macrobachium sp._ = 5 units
_Biomphalaria glabrata_ = 4 units

*Flora*

_Cryptocoryne wendtii, Cryptocoryne undulata, Aponogeton ulvaceus, Aponogeton crispus, Nymphaea sp. 'red', Heteranthera zosterifolia, Blyxa japonica, Didiplis diandra _and _Vesicularia dubyana._

*SETUP*

Start/date: 2007 April
Size: 115 x 45 x 50 cm
Volume: 258 L
Filtering: Eheim ecco 2236
Heating: Termostat Visitherm Stealth 200 W

Lighting: Luminary Boyu - 4 PL lamps x 36 w = 144 W
Photoperiod: 7 hours
Substrate: turf + laterite + sand
Decoration: wood and rocks
Water temp.: 28°C
Feeding: Tetra Colors, Tetra Spirulina Flakes, Tetra Crisps
Water change:
Frequency: 1 x week
Amount: 20% each change

Hug guys


----------



## trenac

Looks really nice! Plants healty & very clean tank. Beautiful fish!


----------



## gravy9

Very nice. I love it. Your pictures are awesome.


----------



## Britzke

trenac said:


> Looks really nice! Plants healty & very clean tank. Beautiful fish!


Thanks trenac!



gravy9 said:


> Very nice. I love it. Your pictures are awesome.


Thanks gravy9!

Hugs guys


----------



## Anupam

Lovely tank and good photography to match.


----------



## supersmirky

Amazing photo's. Tank looks Beautiful.

Does your crab clip any of your plants? I thought crabs were bad at doing that


----------



## rich311k

Nice fish and photos.


----------



## Britzke

Anupam said:


> Lovely tank and good photography to match.


Thanks Anupam!



supersmirky said:


> Amazing photo's. Tank looks Beautiful.
> 
> Does your crab clip any of your plants? I thought crabs were bad at doing that


Hello,
My crab dont crip my plants. It's is very peaceful!



rich311k said:


> Nice fish and photos.


Thanks rich

Hug guys


----------



## bsmith

I really like your Parotocinclus maculicauda, I have never seen those before.


----------



## Chris.

Looks really good! I didn't expect to see so much life in there though. Does that crab unearth your plants?


----------



## Darksome

this is beautiful...one big happy family.


----------



## Britzke

Thanks guys!

Hug


----------

